# Anonypwnies hackt viele weitere Websites!



## Aufpassen (23. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele weitere Websites wurde Opfer der Hackergruppe Anonypwnies in der letzten Nacht.
Anonypwnies ist eine abgespaltene Anonymous Gruppe, die angeblich aus politischem Interesse das Internet unsicher macht.

Eine Stellungnahme der Hacker, warum sie diese Seiten gehackt angegriffen haben, liegt bisher nicht vor.
Es scheint aber so das Anonypwnies insbesondere Gästebücher & die FDP ins Visier nimmt.

Links zu den attackierten Website:

FDP Waltershausen - Die Liberalen online

FDP Erfurt - Die Liberalen online

Heinz Untermann

Marian Koppe

Torsten Khler-Hohlfeld - FDP Waltershausen

FDP Ilmkreis - Die Liberalen online

24. Ordentlicher Landesparteitag der FDP Thringen

FDP Wartburgkreis - Die Liberalen online

FDP Saale-Orla online

Liberales-Lexikon.de - FDP Thringen
​


----------



## ghostadmin (23. Juli 2011)

Die sollten sich neue Hobbys suchen...


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (23. Juli 2011)

Also entweder war das ne Gruppe von Hackern (einer der nix Besseres zu tun hat), oder ein Skid mit nem Auto/Mass-Defaceprog......
Die sollen damit aufhören wahlos Websites zu defacen, das sind nähmlich die die den Anos nen schlechten Namen geben.

mfg

EDIT: Ich wäre für ne Aktion/Reaktions Philosophie also ihr macht das und wir machen das aber so einfach mal alles von denen Defacen, naja. Nagut ich bin auch net sonderlich begeistert von der FDP aber das ist nicht gerde ziehlführend.........


----------



## fac3l3ss (23. Juli 2011)

Aufpassen schrieb:


> (...)
> Links zu den attackierten Website:
> 
> FDP Waltershausen - Die Liberalen online
> ...


 WHAT THE ****!?!?
THX für die News 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Azimuth (23. Juli 2011)

Aufpassen schrieb:


> Es scheint aber so das Anonypwnies insbesondere Gästerbücher & die FDP ins Visier nimmt.
> 
> Links zu den attackierten Website:
> 
> ...


 

Erkennt da jemand ne bestimme Zielgruppe? 

Ich mein die arme FDP ist doch schon genug gebeutelt mit ihrem Kampf gg. die 5%-Hürde, jetzt machen die da auch noch Randale.
Find ich top, weiter so, beim nächsten mal dann aber bitte CDU

Edit: Ich bemerk aber gerade, wenn man auf die Seiten geht steht unten "For the Lulz" - sind wohl Mitglieder von LulzSec gewesen die sich jetzt Anonymous angeschlossen haben


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (23. Juli 2011)

Jo und dann am besten bei den Grünen.... die unterstützen ja den Waffenverkauf.
Ich fine die Richtung nicht schlecht aber so läuft das nicht.

Was ich jedoch erschreckend finde,  ist die Tatsache, dass Alle diese Webseiten vulnerabilitys aufweisen, die so leicht auszunutzen sind.


----------



## fac3l3ss (23. Juli 2011)

Alle Seiten haben schöne Musik *.*
(für alle, die die Musik wirklich nicht kennen und mögen: Es ist die Musik vom Ende von Portal)


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (23. Juli 2011)

Stimmt die Musik ist schön.
Und wenigstes hatten sie den "Anstand" den Header nur ins Gästebuch zu pflanzen.
Und btw: das ist nur eine Seite.


----------



## Ifosil (23. Juli 2011)

Ohh man ich kann nichtmehr vor lachen ^^ das gehört gefeiert  vorallem das mit dem Regenbogenponny ^^


----------



## fac3l3ss (23. Juli 2011)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Stimmt die Musik ist schön.
> Und wenigstes hatten sie den "Anstand" den Header nur ins Gästebuch zu pflanzen.
> Und btw: das ist nur eine Seite.


 Ich meine damit alle in der Liste, nicht alle auf den Websiten(nicht getesten...). 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## christian.pitt (23. Juli 2011)

lol da ist einfach nur ne simple (verzögerte) weitergeleitet...
auf eben dieser pony seite xD

edit: das ist GENAU die version von still alive wie aus dem youtube video, genau die gleiche anfangsverzögerung ;D


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (23. Juli 2011)

Das ist ja auch ne Youtube verlinkung um den Sound zu bekommen, das ist die Einzige möglichkeit mit der es zuverlässig auf allen Browsern geht.
Btw: Zum weiterleiten muss auch Defaced werden irgendwie muss der Header doch in die Seite Eingebunden weden oder ?

edit:Wenn Soetwas in eine webseite ingebunden wird gibt es auch immer eine Verzögerung


----------



## fac3l3ss (23. Juli 2011)

christian.pitt schrieb:


> lol da ist einfach nur ne simple (verzögerte) weitergeleitet...
> auf eben dieser pony seite xD
> 
> *edit: das ist GENAU die version von still alive wie aus dem youtube video, genau die gleiche anfangsverzögerung* ;D


 Und das bei 118 Aufrufen!?
BTW, die Version habe ich aufgenommen und hochgeladen, wenn das die Version wäre, OMG 0o


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## art90 (23. Juli 2011)

ich finde, dass die fdp nicht einmal diese art der aufmerksamkeit verdient hat.

die sollen ruhig weiter in der bedeutungslosigkeit versinken....


----------



## spionkaese (23. Juli 2011)

Das Video wurde eingebunden:
‪Portal - Credits Song 'Still Alive'‬‏ - YouTube
die Verzögerung ist (soweit ich das ohne mich anzustrengen erkennen kann) per javascript gecoded.
Edit: Habs mir nochmal angesehen, also zumindest die ersten 5 sec. sind vom Video.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (23. Juli 2011)

Ne, die Verzögerung is weil es eingebunden ist, ist bei allen Defaces so....


----------



## TheReal (23. Juli 2011)

Haha sie haben jetzt Still Alive aus Portal eingebunden. Hacker mit Geschmack.


----------



## Skysnake (23. Juli 2011)

HAHA wie geil, auf der Link hier: FDP Erfurt - Die Liberalen online

Da kommt erst: "Dies koennte Schadcode sein! Ah.... stop... die FDP ist Schadcode!" 

Danach kommt dann etwas Musik und man wird auf folgende Wikiseite weitergeleitet: Cross-site scripting - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Wie geil 

Ok jetzt mal wieder ernst werden. Politische Vereinigungen/Seiten zu hacken ist ein nogo.....


----------



## fac3l3ss (23. Juli 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> HAHA wie geil, auf der Link hier: FDP Erfurt - Die Liberalen online
> 
> Da kommt erst: "Dies koennte Schadcode sein! Ah.... stop... die FDP ist Schadcode!"
> (...)


 Das ist ja mal klasse! 
Gegen CDU hacken hätte ich auch nichts 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (23. Juli 2011)

Das die für sowas Banales wie XSS anfällig sind ist doch schon Armutszeugniss genug.


----------



## Anchorage (24. Juli 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal klasse!
> Gegen CDU hacken hätte ich auch nichts
> 
> 
> ...



Hätte ich auch nix gegen.


----------



## H@buster (24. Juli 2011)

Ugh, ich hasse Bronies!

Zumindest die Mucke ist gut, aber ansonsten....
..... Wie kanns bitte sein, dass die's schaffen so viele Webseiten auf einen Schlag zu modifizieren?


----------



## sethdiabolos (24. Juli 2011)

Nur interessehalber....Bei Twitter steht xxxx-xxxxxxxxxx  (Siegen) als Ort. Das ist wohl der Ort von wo das gepostet wurde oder? Der Ort hat 3676 Einwohner. Sprich, man kennt jeden da, wenn man dort lebt. Nerds/Geeks fallen da auf wie 2 Meter-Männer mit pinken Tütü. Ich wünsche Euch Jungs nicht, dass ich Recht habe, aber wenn, dann seid Ihr schon im Visier der Kripo oder sonstigen. Die Hackerattacken finde ich schon iwie gut, aber bisher sind nur kleine Burgerbuden betroffen. Die dicken Fische wie Microsoft, Facebook, Google etc. fehlen bisher.


----------

